# Sassuolo - Milan: 26 febbraio 2017 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (20 Febbraio 2017)

Il Milan, dopo la vittoria contro la Fiorentina, tornerà in campo domenica pomeriggio allo stadio Mapei di Sassuolo contro i padroni di casa neroverdi.

Sarà l'ultima partita, in assoluto, di Berlusconi come presidente e proprietario del club. Una match storico, dunque.

Sassuolo - Milan si disputerà domenica 26 febbraio 2017 alle ore 15 allo stadio Mapei di Sassuolo.

Dove vedere Sassuolo - Milan?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui servizi online delle due emittenti, in streaming.

Seguiranno tutte le news, le info e le informazioni.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Febbraio 2017)

La vittoria è d'obbligo sperando nella sconfitta di Atalanta e Inter contro Napoli e Roma.. 
ma una cosa volevo puntualizzarla: è tornato Berardi... si salvi chi può......


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Il Sassuolo di quest'anno è tutt'altro che irresistibile. Non importa se è in casa o fuori, fa una fatica enorme e Berardi sembra essersi spento completamente. Dobbiamo e possiamo vincere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> La vittoria è d'obbligo sperando nella sconfitta di Atalanta e Inter contro Napoli e Roma..
> ma una cosa volevo puntualizzarla: è tornato Berardi... si salvi chi può......



Il secondo e terzo commento a questi post é sempre : "La vittoria é d'obbligo".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Li affrontiamo nel momento in cui stanno rinascendo. Hanno recuperato Defrel, Berardi e Politano.

A centrocampo hanno ancora assenze importanti come Magnanelli, ma hanno recuperato Missiroli. e Duncan.

Sará una partita da 1x2.

Se vincessimo direi che varrebbe l'EL.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2017)

è inutile che ci si scandalizza perché diciamo che "la vittoria è d'obbligo"
se perdi punti contro udinese e sampdoria, devi farli qua, dove in altri tempi ti saresti accontentato di un pari


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

La corsa ell'El con panoramica closing comincia a farsi interessante...sto ritrovando un pò di entusiasmo.


----------



## de sica (20 Febbraio 2017)

Vittoria da fare a tutti i costi, perché dobbiamo cercare di ritornare in pari sulla tabella di marcia. Abbiamo 5 punti in meno dell'andata, e un girone fa abbiamo vinto 4-3.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Sfatiamo 'sto benedetto tabù per cortesia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2017)

Ti prego Calabria resuscita


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Deve recuperare un terzino sibistro.. chiunque sia.. in attacco spazio a lapdula, Bacca ormai è separato in casa(peccato).


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Preghiamo affinché recuperi Romagnoli e uno tra Antonelli e De Sciglio. Altrimenti 3-5-2 con Deulofeu esterno alto, contro la Samp nel primo tempo ha giocato lì e ha fatto bene soprattutto difensivamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Eccallà. Il Sassuolo....


----------



## Tobi (21 Febbraio 2017)

Avete sbagliato il titolo del topic. Dovevate scrivere: Real Sassuolo - Milan

Ovviamente contro di noi si trasformeranno in versione merengue con Berardi,Politano,Defrel,Pellegrini che ricorderanmo per questo match Bale Ronaldo Modric e Benzema


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Questa dirigenza di morti ci ha portato a temere il Sassuolo.


----------



## Luca_Taz (21 Febbraio 2017)

Berardi che si riprende e ritorna x 90 minuti a essere il sosia di messi????? a quanto è dato?


----------



## Symon (21 Febbraio 2017)

Marcatura a uomo su Berardi

E anche su Pellegrini, visto che stà imparando a farci male..


----------



## zlatan (21 Febbraio 2017)

Seguo e spero davvero di tornare a giocare l'Europa Leaugue, ma in realtà sono concentrato solo sul 3 marzo, mancano esattamente 10 giorni, mi chiedo se 10 giorni prima del closing di dicembre quindi il 3 dicembre si parlava già di rinvio, oppure anche allora erano tutti concordi che il closing si sarebbe fatto. Stavolta sembra vero mi pare che a dicembre non concordassero tutti, però forse fuori pericolo mi sentirò solo il 28 febbraio o addirittura il primo marzo.... Questa è la cosa più importante del decennio, capire se a giugno possiamo davvero tornare a sognare, oppure rassegnarci a rimanere una squadretta provinciale, baratterei il tutto con l'ennesimo anno fuori dalle coppe cosa che spero ovviamente non avvenga...


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Seguo e spero davvero di tornare a giocare l'Europa Leaugue, ma in realtà sono concentrato solo sul 3 marzo, mancano esattamente 10 giorni, mi chiedo se 10 giorni prima del closing di dicembre quindi il 3 dicembre si parlava già di rinvio, oppure anche allora erano tutti concordi che il closing si sarebbe fatto. Stavolta sembra vero mi pare che a dicembre non concordassero tutti, però forse fuori pericolo mi sentirò solo il 28 febbraio o addirittura il primo marzo.... Questa è la cosa più importante del decennio, capire se a giugno possiamo davvero tornare a sognare, oppure rassegnarci a rimanere una squadretta provinciale, baratterei il tutto con l'ennesimo anno fuori dalle coppe cosa che spero ovviamente non avvenga...



Iniziò a parlarsi di rinvio appena dopo il derby (20 novembre).


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2017)

Giocheremo così penso:

Donnarumma

Abate Gomez Paletta Calabria

Kucka Sosa Pasalic

Suso Deulofeu​

Ovviamente in 10


----------



## folletto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questa dirigenza di morti ci ha portato a temere il Sassuolo.



Già.

Direi cani piuttosto che morti


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2017)

Probabili formazioni secondo Sky


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky


Quindi Calabria è morto ??
Ma romagnoli quando torna ?


----------



## Luca_Taz (22 Febbraio 2017)

dai con bacca eh.....


----------



## de sica (22 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



Ancora bacca? Vince sveglia!!!


----------



## Superpippo80 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Una delle squadre che odio di più, uno degli allenatori che odio di più. E anche loro ci odiano.


----------



## cremone (22 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quindi Calabria è morto ??
> Ma romagnoli quando torna ?



Fose con la Juve


----------



## Tobi (23 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ancora bacca? Vince sveglia!!!



mamma mia la difesa piu scarsa della storia del Milan, riproposta per la terza partita di fila


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2017)

*Designato Calvarese per Sassuolo - Milan*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mi aspetto una giornata parecchio difficile per i nostri difensori; mi auguro che Paletta sia in giornata e non perda la testa perché dovrà reggere la difesa da solo. Bacca veda di darsi una mossa e sbloccarsi visto che dice di tenerci tanto alla maglia e ai tifosi.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Febbraio 2017)

Per quello che fa il Sassuolo a centrocampo questa è una partita che Bacca non dovrebbe assolutamente giocare, vedremo come la pensa Montella..


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2017)

Probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2017)

Non vedo come riusciremo a vincerla.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Febbraio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non vedo come riusciremo a vincerla.


Se non vinciamo questa e non approfittiamo degli scontri Napoli-Atalanta e Inter-Roma possiamo dire veramente addio all'Europa.


----------



## Superpippo80 (24 Febbraio 2017)

.


----------



## mistergao (24 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset



Sarà dura. Loro a centrocampo non sono fortissimi (ragazzi…Aquilani è titolare…) ma davanti fanno paura e mi sembra che abbiano ritrovato l’equilibrio che ad un certo punto era stato smarrito. Non so fino a che punto abbia ancora un senso ostinarsi su Bacca, proverei a lanciare Lapadula, ma Montella è il mister e decide lui. Il nostro vero problema è che dobbiamo vincerla, soprattutto alla luce dei punti buttati con Udinese e Sampdoria, tempo però che non andremo oltre il pareggio.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Hanno una difesa (Acerbi a parte) ridicola. Bisogna vincere.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Ma perché non ributtare nella mischia Lapadula? Mah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Abata-Paletta-Zapata-Vangioni vs Gazzola-Acerbi-Peluso-Dell'Orco

Ma dove siamo finiti in una Jungla cazo.


----------



## Symon (25 Febbraio 2017)

Se Kucka facesse tutti i 90 minuti come quei 30-40 splendidi che mette quasi sempre, sarebbe uno dei più forti centrocampisti in Italia.
Ha tecnica, ha fisico, ha senso del goal, non gli manca nulla. Pasalic deve imparare da lui e prendere la parte giusta, e ha i mezzi x diventarlo...se lo fà in fretta è meglio x noi, con il rientro di Montolivo e/o la crescita di Sosa come regista, possiamo rivoltare le qualità di questo centrocampo che è un pò l'ago della bilancia del funzionamento coeso della squadra in generale. Paletta, Romagnoli e Abate possono imbroccare le ottime prestazioni, idem Suso, Bacca e Deulofeu o parlando al passato Jack, ma la costanza di rendimento è data dal buon funzionamento e integrazione dei 3 centrocampisti. Se crescono loro cresce la squadra, a prescidere dalle prestazioni dei singoli.


----------



## koti (25 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Notare che il centrocampo di una squadretta come il Sassuolo, non dico da lotta salvezza ma poco ci manca, è migliore del nostro. Inoltre giocano con un centravanti, Defrel, che da noi sarebbe Gesù Cristo. E parliamo del Sassuolo.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2017)

I convocati 

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso


----------



## Aron (25 Febbraio 2017)

Di sicuro non si scansano contro di noi. 
E con tutte le menate che hanno fatto sull'arbitraggio dell'andata, aspettiamoci di giocare in undici contro dodici.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Bertolacci il portazella.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Abate
Paletta
Zapata
Vangioni
Bertolacci
Sosa
Kucka
Suso
Bacca 
Deulofeu*


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 26 febbraio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia.. vangioni ancora titolare


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

*Ufficiali
**
Sassuolo - Consigli, Peluso, Acerbi, Gazzola, Dell'Orco, Pellegrini, Aquilani, Duncan, Berardi, Defrel, Politano**

Milan - Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Vangioni, Kucka, Sosa, Bertolacci, Deulofeu, Bacca, Suso*


----------



## Dany20 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> **
> Sassuolo - Consigli, Peluso, Acerbi, Gazzola, Dell'Orco, Pellegrini, Aquilani, Duncan, Berardi, Defrel, Politano**
> 
> Milan - Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Vangioni, Kucka, Sosa, Bertolacci, Deulofeu, Bacca, Suso*


Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Notare che il centrocampo di una squadretta come il Sassuolo, non dico da lotta salvezza ma poco ci manca, è migliore del nostro. Inoltre giocano con un centravanti, Defrel, che da noi sarebbe Gesù Cristo. E parliamo del Sassuolo.



Ma guarda la difesa, guarda la difesa che roba.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> **
> Sassuolo - Consigli, Peluso, Acerbi, Gazzola, Dell'Orco, Pellegrini, Aquilani, Duncan, Berardi, Defrel, Politano**
> 
> Milan - Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Vangioni, Kucka, Sosa, Bertolacci, Deulofeu, Bacca, Suso*



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> I convocati
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...


Ma quindi Lapadula si è ripreso?


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Partita da vincere. Forza ragazzi!!!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Forza ragazzi !!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sinceramente ho tanta paura ... ma: 
Dai !! Forza ragazzi!!!!


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Febbraio 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni su Berardi è da brividi. Detto questo forza ragazzi, è la voglia che fa la differenza.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bisogna vincere!!! Forza Milan!!!!


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Avanti tutta


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Oggi deve finire questa storia del mapei, servono solo i 3 punti.


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahahah Suma in telecronaca con il giovine Antonini


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca e l'anti-calcio.


Da notare la ovvia non-ammonizione a Berardi. A ruoli invertiti cartellino garantito con Berardi che protesta 20 minuti.


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che palla aveva dato....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bastava il minimo tocco...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Madonna, Kucka e Bacca. Occasione d'oro


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma come fa a non ammonire? due falli in 5 secondi..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Comincia a non dare neanche un giallo..


----------



## Pit96 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Berardi da ammonire. Kucka doveva metterla dentro


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bertolacci imbarazzante


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che ha fatto Bertolacci??


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Si ma con con sto campo metà all'ombra e metà al sole non si vede na mazza...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che grinta Bacca


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che meledetto sto Berardi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

A sto punto dovrebbe esser stato espulso.


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Madonna pensavo avesse fischiato rigore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ammonito Berardi, molto bene


----------



## sette (26 Febbraio 2017)

modonna Kuko come si fa?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

E col giallo di prima berardi era fuori


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni che stava facendo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Che grinta Bacca



Veramente. Sembra un giocatore amatoriale messo in squadra a caso


----------



## Kaw (26 Febbraio 2017)

Imho non c'era la simulazione


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni-Berardi, preghiamo.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

cominciamo bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Vangioni che stava facendo?



Un idiozia pazzesca, una dormita totale. Fortunatamente Berardi ha capito troppo tardi l'idiozia di Vangioni, altrimenti il tocco se lo sarebbe andato a prendere senza dubbi.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

pfffff

Rigore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Calcio di rigore....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Imbarazzante


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

eccolo la


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma sono tutti ignoranti? MA COSA FAI KUCKA?!?!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che ignorante Kucka dio mio


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ecco te pareva. In area non si entra così. Pollo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

A posto..


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Febbraio 2017)

ahahahahah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Godo cane


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sbagliato.

Ammazzati, Berardi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Come godo! Maledetto Berardi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bene ****eeeee


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Troppo poco, sempre cosi Berardi mi raccomando!!


----------



## wfiesso (26 Febbraio 2017)

neanche quotato un rigore per loro

FUORIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
SUCA BERARDI!!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

SI ! ti sta bene!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Meno male....


----------



## Kaw (26 Febbraio 2017)

Dai...............


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non ho parole...12 minuti di gioco...2 rigori procurati


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ambrosini disperato.. infame.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Seeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bravo Gerard


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque sembra di stare al MIlan stadium


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bravo Delo.


----------



## sette (26 Febbraio 2017)

kucka è pure uno dei meno peggio del centrocampo, ma che dico, dell'intera rosa


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Andiamo a vincere sta [email protected]@o di partita...


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

vangioni fa proprio defecare..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tra vangioni e bacca.. mamma mia ..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca che sbaglia lo stop, niente di nuovo.


L'ammonizione di Kucka mi fa paura.


Ambrosini non puo commentare le partite del Milan. Fa schifo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca non stoppa più un pallone


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ambrosini non si capacita... disperato per il mancato vantaggio sassuolo


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

peccato! bella azione


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ambrosini sta seriamente intaccando la mia calma


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ogni volta che fanno vedere il replay del tocco di gomito di Bacca, mi vergogno di averlo in squadra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Tra vangioni e bacca.. mamma mia ..



Anche Bertolacci non scherza.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque il Milan attuale se la gioca alla pari con Sassuolo. Agghiacciante


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bomba di Vangioni


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni imbarazzante


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

E quando segna Vacca


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Nooooooooo ma come si fa a non segnare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Buonanotte...


----------



## cremone (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bene dal centrocampo in su a parte Bacca ma la difesa è un colabrodo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Riguardate questa azione. Suso solissimo sulla fascia, Bacca potrebbe proovare un movimento in profondita. niente.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Aquilani è andato a finire al Sassuolo?

LOL


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sì, ma mettiamola dentro!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bene, calcio di rigore anche per noi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Daiiiii


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2017)

rigoreeee


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comunque il Milan attuale se la gioca alla pari con Sassuolo. Agghiacciante



Secondo me il Sassuolo ha piú talento e organizzazzione, é stato sfortunato con gli infortuni.

Ma noi abbiamo piú carattere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vabbe, tocco netto di Aquilani che fa un idiozia alla pari di Kucka.


Ambrosini ovviamente e perplesso


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mah


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca azzecca un passaggio e Bertola si procura un rigore. Giornata speciale


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca 1-0


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Oddio Bacca


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Alleluja, Bacca ha segnato.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia come ha tirato... aiutooo


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahahahhahahahahah che culo è scivolato e basta però non vedo 2 tocchi


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sto cesso scivola pure su rigore...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non ci credo dai.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Febbraio 2017)

BACCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

protestate su stoc.... maledetti


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

rigore
ma che partita è??


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2017)

È disagiato anche nel tirare i rigori questo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ha segnato!!! Non ci credo!! Ahahah 
Vediamo di non farci recuperare ora va..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahaha ambrosini rosica


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Oddio, ma come l'ha presa? 

Ahahahahahah


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma cosa si lamentano questi cani?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Una roba invereconda


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Lo stava sbagliando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca. Che dire. Per poco non sbagliava anche il rigore


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca, un uomo un perchè.


----------



## arcanum (26 Febbraio 2017)

godooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bah che scarso, avrei goduto avesse sbagliato


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma quanto è idiota Mr pannocchia? Da prendere a sprangate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ambrosini disperato


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2017)

ahahahahaahahahahahaaahha, Bacca alla John Terry ma con esito diverso


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che ridicolo Bacca che scivola... Ancora più ridicoli questi somari neroverdi che protestano


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma cosa si lamentano questi cani?



Dei due tocchi.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

ma che cavolo fa?? non sa neanche correre con il pallone..che sciappa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Controllo palla devastante di Bacca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Disagio ahahahah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2017)

C'é di buono che Bacca é meglio di u. Film comico.

Esemplare contropiede.....


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ahahahahaahahahahahaaahha, Bacca alla John Terry ma con esito diverso



LOL quando si dice "essere un campione"


----------



## arcanum (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca palla al piede....tremendo


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è letteralmente imbarazzante.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Loro indiavolati.......


----------



## Kaw (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma l'ha toccata due volte sul rigore?


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è diventato la parodia di un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Il dribbling di Bacca, neanche in Serie B si vedono cose del genere.

Oggi non si finisce in 11 contro 11.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Io sti due tocchi di Bacca non li vedo... Dico solo che RAI Italia ha trasmesso 4 replay del rigore pur di vedere sti due tocchi, che ridicoli, saranno gobbi o intertristi. 
Anche a Sky non stanno messi meglio, a quanto capisco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma l'ha toccata due volte sul rigore?



Su Sky dicono che ci siano stati due tocchi. Io onestamente non vedo il secondo. Lo vedo scivolare e dare un colpo sotto al pallone.


----------



## ilpetroliere (26 Febbraio 2017)

si l ha toccata 2 volte....x fortuna l arbitro non se ne è accorto o era da annullare...


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il dribbling di Bacca, neanche in Serie B si vedono cose del genere.
> 
> Oggi non si finisce in 11 contro 11.



Volevi dire neanche oggi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Loro indiavolati.......



Come contro la Juve


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Come fa a non vedere fuorigioco a mezzo metro dal suo naso...


----------



## arcanum (26 Febbraio 2017)

Quel Vangioni in fase difensiva non mi fa star tranquillo per niente....e pure Zapata non scherza


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che falliscano questi luridi servi dei gobbi. Sassuolo demmer


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bacca è diventato la parodia di un giocatore di calcio



Sembra di vedere uno di quei 40enni che giocano al campetto di calcetto dopo aver staccato dal lavoro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che difesa da colabrodo..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ogni partita zapata fa errori imbarazzanti in uscita


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sta ammonendo tutti... mah...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Questi arbitri isterici col cartellino sempre in mano li troviamo solo noi ogni domenica...


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2017)

Si ma non sono due tocchi volontari. Secondo me non era da annullare lo stesso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Adesso si e visto bene. Si c'e stato il secondo tocco di Bacca.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Gran partita di Bertolacci sinora


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Chiarissimo il doppio tocco di Bacca. Salvato dell'arbitro.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca qua Bacca la ok il colombiano sta male... ma poi nessuno vede che a centrocampo siamo 0 copertura? Idem che con la Fiorentina dove ci ha salvato Gigio.. per me Sosa non può giocare davanti alla difesa, con lui cosi siamo una squadra senza equillibrio.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

e anche oggi ci prenderemo un rosso.. scontato


----------



## Kaw (26 Febbraio 2017)

SI, l'ha toccata due volte. Il replay di SKY chiarisce ogni dubbio.


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca dai vai a riposarti.


----------



## ilpetroliere (26 Febbraio 2017)

si tira col destro sul sinistro...una cosa mai vista


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Chissenefrega.... con il sassuolo va bene far gol pure di mano 5 metri in fuorigioco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Gol e assist al fantacalcio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Trattenuta vistosa su bacca. Boh. Impossibile da non notare.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2017)

ilpetroliere ha scritto:


> si tira col destro sul sinistro...una cosa mai vista



Beh, così non si può dire che non usa mai il sinistro


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che faccia di tolla Di Francesco, lo vedrei bene ad allenare l'Inter


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Le skills di Vangioni


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Chissenefrega.... con il sassuolo va bene far gol pure di mano 5 metri in fuorigioco



lol


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

L ha toccata due volte, ma visto il simpatico avversario questo è un valore aggiunto. Spero nel 2-0 in fuorigioco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa, Kucka e Bertolacci ammoniti. Uno e da togliere il piu presto possibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tutti e tre i centrocampisti ammoniti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Questo sta ammonendo come un folle


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Già 3 ammoniti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Arbitro osceno da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Partita di calci, più che di calcio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma come fa a non ammonire Pellegrini per un fallo identico?! Cioe....una decisione senza logica


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Brutto fallo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Arbitri di loivello imbarazzante.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2017)

Arbitro angosciante.

Rigore da annullare e cartellini a caso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che sfiga.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Grande guocata di Sosa, peccato.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fuorigioco netto. Pecccato


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2017)

Uccidete Bacca. Uccidetelo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Per una volta che aveva fatto una cosa fatta bene


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ti pareva per una volta che l'aveva strusciata...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahahahaha povero Bacca.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che numero ha fatto Sosa????????


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca sembra uscito da un film di Fantozzi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Oggi un buon Sosa.


----------



## Alex (26 Febbraio 2017)

peccato, era stato un gran goal


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic e Poli a inizio secondo tempo o non finiamo in 10


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tensing ha fatto il solar flare ad Abate


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Tensing ha fatto il solar flare ad Abate


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca tenta il pallonetto in modo indecente ahahah


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Oggi un buon Sosa.



Vero, sembra un giocatore di calcio


----------



## cremone (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bene dal centrocampo in su a parte Bacca, ci sarà da soffrire il secondo tempo


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Io toglierei sia Kucka che Sosa. Non perché stiano giocando male, anzi, ma mi sembrano i più suscettibili ad un secondo giallo e questa partita non possiamo finirla in dieci.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vediamo di non buttare all'aria questo risultato fondamentale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa migliore in campo, da 2/3 partite pare aver preso condizione e osa giocate che non si vedevano da anni (cambi di gioco veloci e cross dalla trequarti)

Bacca patetico, sta facendo molto meglio del solito, però patetico


----------



## cremone (26 Febbraio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io toglierei sia Kucka che Sosa. Non perché stiano giocando male, anzi, ma mi sembrano i più suscettibili ad un secondo giallo e questa partita non possiamo finirla in dieci.



Non penso Montella farà sostituzioni subito, forse al 55/60'


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

1) loro con noi sono sempre indemoniati
2) arbitraggio indecente, abbiamo nuovamente un problema competenza arbitri in italia
3) non dobbiamo rallentare altrimenti ci sarà da soffrire come matti


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Febbraio 2017)

Solo un idiota come bacca può tirarsi un rigore addosso ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni.

Togli Vangioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Febbraio 2017)

Finalmente un ottimo Sosa comunque, ottime giocate e visione di gioco


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Febbraio 2017)

mamma mia che cesso immondo bacca, l'attaccante più scarso che abbia mai visto al milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Qui se non toglie qualcuno rimaniamo ancora in 9.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2017)

Avanti di uno contro questa melma nero-verde ed è già _torcida imperitura_ (cit.); leggo che il rigore era da annullare, meglio.
Rigore sbagliato da Berardi, si vola con _letizia francamente inesausta_ (ri-cit.).
Arbitraggio a capocchia, per quel poco che ho visto (primi 15' e ultimi 10').
Temo che anche stavolta non la finiamo in 10.
Montella deve toglierne almeno uno dal centrocampo e levare dalle p**** Bacca, non se ne può più di questo coso.
Speriamo in bene per il secondo tempo: a ogni modo, loro mi danno l'idea di essere sempre pericolosi e quel Vangioni non mi convince affatto.
Incrociamo l'incrociabile.


----------



## koti (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che giocata ha fatto Sosa sul gol annullato.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Quando gli opinionisti smetteranno di dire che gli arbitri italiani sono i migliori al mondo sarà sempre troppo tardi. Ambrosini il solito fdp, c'è da augurargli il peggio dalla vita, privata e "professionale". Non dobbiamo mollare un centimetro, il Sassuolo rientrerà in campo indiavolato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fai qualche cambio o qua finiamo in 7..


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2017)

Io ho il cerino in mano in attesa che la palla arrivi ad uno tra Gerardo e Suso.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ad Ambrosini deve venirgli la cirrosi epatica dal rosicamento. A lui e a tutta la redazione di Scai Sport Itaglia. Commento osceno. 
Due rigori per il Sassuolo, quello nostro no e rigore da annullare: rodi, bello, rodi che mi dà solo gioia sentire rodere.
_La bandiera_. Vade retro in saecula saeculorum.
Osceni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca e allucinante. Ogni palla che tocca, ogni azione che va verso di lui finisce. 

Il dribbling laterale era da film. Pare un calciatore amatoriale che si ritrova nel calcio professionale e non capisce cosa fare.


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mi stupirei se questa partita finisse undici contro undici.

Bertolacci insopportabile.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bertolacci insopportabile.



Che partita stai vedendo?


----------



## Pit96 (26 Febbraio 2017)

1-0 nel primo tempo. Ora spero non si faccia espellere nessuno perché rischiamo con tutti questi ammoniti. 
Chissene frega del gol irregolare. 
Bisogna chiuderla


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ad Ambrosini deve venirgli la cirrosi epatica dal rosicamento. A lui e a tutta la redazione di Scai Sport Itaglia. Commento osceno.
> Due rigori per il Sassuolo, quello nostro no e rigore da annullare: rodi, bello, rodi che mi dà solo gioia sentire rodere.
> _La bandiera_. Vade retro in saecula saeculorum.
> Osceni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sosa migliore in campo, da 2/3 partite pare aver preso condizione e osa giocate che non si vedevano da anni (cambi di gioco veloci e cross dalla trequarti)


 Infatti, e secondo me nel suo ruolo avrebbe fatto bella figura, perché la qualità c'è


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che partita stai vedendo?



Concordo. Bertolacci sta giocando molto bene. 

Bacca imbarazzante come sempre.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Finalmente un ottimo Sosa comunque, ottime giocate e visione di gioco



Bene con la palla tra i piedi ma senza non fa nessun filtro, a me piacerebbe vederlo in un centrocampo insieme a Kucka e Locatelli..

Kucka - Sosa - Locatelli


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Aiuto aiuto aiuto


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che fa Uallarito??


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Per me non era rigore, il braccio è addirittura dietro il corpo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Stiamo dormendo


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Febbraio 2017)

Certo che si fa fatica a salvare qualcuno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Troppi complimenti per Sosa, bisogna insultarlo per dargli la carica


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non è mai rigore.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa al solito dopo 45 minuti buoni svalvola.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma possibile che questi somari neroverdi si lamentano sempre? Non sanno fare altro?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che ca**o stanno facendo??


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vabbè come sempre dobbiamo lasciargliela recuperare..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ho visto piu oscenita in 2' che in 20 anni di milan


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che partita stai vedendo?



Bertolacci al Milan non lo reggo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni che la da in modo orrendo e si butta pure in avanti rotfl


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abate purtroppo e senza cervello. Se la stoppa verso l'interno e in porta. La scivolata del difensore e scontata.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Gestione della palla oscena. Si perde a caso e poi corse all indietro a difendere. Deulofeu sarà disgustato, fermo restando che pure lui ne ha persi di palloni


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bertolacci al Milan non lo reggo.



Mi spiace tu faccia parte del "tiro al piccione" verso Bertolacci, oggi è uno dei migliori.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abate, ti odio. Osceno, incredibilmente osceno.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia Abate che roba


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2017)

che rischio...


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Paletta....


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che Stupido Paletta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abate riuscirebbe a trovare un punto dell'area scoperto pure con 50 giocatori dentro..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore netto


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Abate riuscirebbe a trovare un punto dell'area scoperto pure con 50 giocatori dentro..



E' senza speranza.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Arbitraggio vergognosasmente pro-Milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Senza un cambio immediato la finiamo in dieci. Ritmi troppo alti.


----------



## Kaw (26 Febbraio 2017)

I nostri difensori oggi, mamma mia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sembrava rigore netto.

Po comunque anche Pellegrini, non-ammonito nel primo tempo dopo un brutto fallo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Contro il Sassuolo è da vincere su qualche errore arbitrale, neanche per meriti!


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non me ne può fregar di meno del rigore, ci hanno ladrato per cinque partite consecutive.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Finisce male se continuiamo così..


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vangioni che la da in modo orrendo e si butta pure in avanti rotfl


 Abate non riesce a mirare un compagno. Kucka sbaglia una marea di passaggi
È IL CAOS


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Gia m'immagino lo show di quel patetico di Di Francesco nel post partita


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque terzini osceni, al di là della cavolata di Paletta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Svegliati con sti cambi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Montella cosa aspetta a cambiare a centrocampo? 3 giocatori ammoniti


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Paletta comunque da un mesetto ha dei black out terrificanti


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Cambia Montella, cambia, cambia


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio vergognosasmente pro-Milan


 L influenza dei cinesi comincia a farsi sentire


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Gia m'immagino lo show di quel patetico di Di Francesco nel post partita



Da Oscar!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma fai qualche cambio..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Montella cosa aspetta a cambiare a centrocampo? 3 giocatori ammoniti



Quoto, rischiamo anche oggi di non terminare la partita in 11, visto che l'arbitro ha il cartellino facile


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Febbraio 2017)

Se questo è lo standard di giocar bene di bertolacci, deloufeu è cristiano ronaldo.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Il Sassuolo gioca sempre la partita della stagione contro il Milan. Secondo me hanno un ricco premio partita in caso di vittoria.

Cambi ovviamente nulla. Speriamo di non rimanere in 10 per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa, Bertolacci, Bacca e Kucka nulli in questo secondo tempo.

Montella, sveglia!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

La grinta di Bacca.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Cambio Pasalic Kuco


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è il dodicesimo uomo del Sassuolo


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non ci stiamo capendo molto in questa partita, difesa completamente allo sbando


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa ancora lì non mi piace proprio.
Deve toglierlo. Deve.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non ci stiamo capendo molto in questa partita, difesa completamente allo sbando



Non stiamo proprio giocando. A parte qualche rara ripartenza, non abbiamo fatto nulla nel secondo tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Sosa ancora lì non mi piace proprio.
> Deve toglierlo. Deve.



Bertolacci mi preoccupa di piu. Non ci capisce nulla.


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Avessimo un centravanti che tenga alta la squadra quando si è in difficoltà...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Occhio a 'sto bidone..


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che pochezza che abbiamo messo in campo oggi...


----------



## Pit96 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non si può vedere questo secondo tempo...


----------



## prebozzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

A me Deulofeu non dice proprio nulla. Fa delle belle giocate, ma poi o torna indietro, o fa un passaggino che non crea nulla, o si fa fregare palla.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fuori Sosa o Bertolacci, bene nel primo tempo, nulli nel secondo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Occhio a matri..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

E stato Deulofeu a perdere la palla ma l'azione l'ha uccisa Bacca con il solito passaggio di emme.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tasse, morte, gol di Matri.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Se segna Matri butto la tv dalla finestra


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Attenzione al Mitra e al gol dell'ex


----------



## prebozzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Appena sentito il coro "Via Galliani dal nostro Milan"


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non li ho mai visti giocare così male quest'anno, non riescono a tenerla e si fanno saltare come birilli


----------



## The Ripper (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa disastroso.. DISASTROSO!!!!
Si è venduto palesemente la partita


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Lazio in vantaggio.. Solo noi possiamo perdere 6 punti su 6 con l'Udinese


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Rapace d'area (cit.)


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Lazio in vantaggio.. Solo noi possiamo perdere 6 punti su 6 con l'Udinese


Mamma mia veramente...


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Appena sentito il coro "Via Galliani dal nostro Milan"



Vero!! Meno male


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

bravo Gigio


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è meglio di Pippo (cit.)


----------



## The Ripper (26 Febbraio 2017)

lo togli o non lo togli Sosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??????????????????????????


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Lazio in vantaggio.. Solo noi possiamo perdere 6 punti su 6 con l'Udinese



Odio profondo per Udinese Genoa e Sassuolo


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Berardi sembra sempre Maradona contro noi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Caccia sto sosa.. per l'amor di dio..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma e possibile che Abate si faccia sorprendere dal cambio di fascia ogni singola volta.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

fuori bacca dentro ocampos..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> mamma mia che cesso immondo bacca, l'attaccante più scarso che abbia mai visto al milan.



Concordo


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Esce il cesso


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fischiatissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fischi per Bacca, direi non solo da parte del tifo neroverde.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vattene brocco


----------



## arcanum (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vediamo se con Ocampos giochiamo in 11


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Defoleu che partita orrenda, le perde tutte


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Montella ridicolo con Lapadula


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Acerbi oggi sembra Baresi


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Acerbi oggi sembra Baresi



E Politano Messi...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che sofferenza per Dio...


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Acerbi oggi sembra Baresi



E' uno dei migliori centrali in Italia da 3 anni a 'sta parte, eh..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Finalmente l'ha tolto !


----------



## prebozzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Paletta meglio di Bonucci


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abate infilato come un poveraccio qualsiasi


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Match point fallito.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

ma che mozzarella ha tirato.....


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Suso si è mangiato il 2-0...ha calciato con sufficienza...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Oddio. Gol da fare assolutamente una volta che ha creato il spezio per il tiro


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non corre manco più quel ronzino di Abate. Inutile, inutile inutile


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

SuSo Svegliaaa


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2017)

Consigli come Jascin


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Quanto soffriamo, mio Dio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che si e' mangiato Suso


----------



## prebozzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Minchia Suso, per fare il salto di qualità non può sbagliare più questi gol


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque...a prescindere dal fatto che un centrale di livello vada acquistato...Paletta è da rinnovare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

E metticela un pò di forza per dio, dategli due vitamine


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma come si fa a calciare in quel modo... Ma dai non ci credo


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2017)

ancora Consigli felino


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Montella ridicolo con Lapadula



ma lapadula è infortunato.. ah no scusa è stato convocato..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sti corner a due...


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Anche Oggi un portiere che sembra Zoff


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni mio dio


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Madonna che schifosi, speriamo finisca in fretta sia la partita che l'anno


----------



## Principe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Grande delofeu


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Grandissimo lavoro di Deu sul contropiede del Mitra.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2017)

Berardi era da buttare fuori!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che figlio della mer*a Berardi


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Berardi credo sia il più scorretto della serie A


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Un espulsione di Berardi sarebbe da orgasmo immediato


----------



## Victorss (26 Febbraio 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Berardi era da buttare fuori!


Berardi dovrebbe essere già espulso 3 volte secondo i miei calcoli..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Cos'ha sbagliato Deulofeu, madonna.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

entra poli per sosa


----------



## prebozzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Questi quando giocano contro di noi sono veramente assatanati


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2017)

Inquadrato il Gallinaccio con una faccia funerea! Chissà...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che goduria la panchina e i giocatori del Sassuolo che rosicano! Penosi


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma stai zitto Di Francesco, pagliaccio.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cos'ha sbagliato Deulofeu, madonna.



Oggi malino eh, purtroppo il Sassuolo in fase difensiva non ha concesso molto, ma lui la possibilità di far meglio ce l'aveva... Troppo fumoso...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abate impazzito con il medico ahahahah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Nessuno che spacca gli occhiali e la faccia a Di Francesco, assurdo


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2017)

sofferenza


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abate punta...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Oggi malino eh, purtroppo il Sassuolo in fase difensiva non ha concesso molto, ma lui la possibilità di far meglio ce l'aveva... Troppo fumoso...



Giocatore che visto la pochezza del reparto e comunque utilissimo per noi. Pero un Taarabt versione qualche anno fa per dirne unogli piscia in testa.


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

5 di recupero


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

5 minuti di recupero


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

No aspe', vedo male oppure c'e' Abate punta?


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che tristezza...


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque secondo tempo di una pochezza imbarazzante


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia Zapata forse il peggior difensore che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi 4 anni


----------



## malos (26 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> No aspe', vedo male oppure c'e' Abate punta?



Ha un occhio pesto, meglio non faccia danni in difesa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma non capisco che succede? Perché Abate punta e Poli terzino?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abate punta, meglio di Bacca


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

abate punta


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Lapadula ormai non gioca più mah


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Duncan è un altro a cui nel tunnel i nostri dovrebbero fare una "copertina"


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia per poco non lo prendiamo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Abate punta, meglio di Bacca



Poli terzino, meglio di Abate


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Partita del Milan inqualificabile. l imbarazzo in me è palpabile


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco che succede? Perché Abate punta e Poli terzino?



perchè ha un problema all'occhio.. allora per evitare danni in difesa l'ha messo il più lontano possibile dalla nostra porta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fuorigioco netto di Acerbi

Ambrosini: " E al limite"

viscido


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2017)

Godo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Poli terzino, meglio di Abate


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2017)

Suso sciagurato


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Eh ma quando segna Suso però...


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ma a Suso gli ha prestato i piedi Abate?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Finita. 

Finalmente abbiamo vinto in questo maledetto campo e contro questi del Sassuolo. Finalmente.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Fuorigioco netto di Acerbi
> 
> Ambrosini: " E al limite"
> 
> viscido



La colpa è di sua madre, non sua


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Febbraio 2017)

Finita!

Godo, Berardi, gobbo di melma!


----------



## Konrad (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vabbeh dai...3 punti...davvero pochissimi spunti positivi


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque che goduria vincere ladrando contro questi maledetti  goduria doppia


----------



## de sica (26 Febbraio 2017)

Salvo solo i 3 punti oggi


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

bene 3 punti importanti! Ma il secondo tempo è stato proprio orrendo, come a firenze. Sono due partite che nel secondo tempo non scendiamo in campo.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Fuorigioco netto di Acerbi
> 
> Ambrosini: " E al limite"
> 
> viscido



Sentito anch'io. Schifoso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Suso solo così sa fare comunque GODO


----------



## prebozzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Inutile girarci intorno: quando siamo belli perdiamo, quando siamo brutti e cattivi vinciamo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Febbraio 2017)

il sassuolo contro di noi gioca alla morte, con la juve a pecora.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che problemi ha Suso? Mah

Comunque godo, sassuolo di emme


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

E andiamooooooooooooooooooo!!Forza Roma stasera!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sassuolo grazie per i 6 punti quest'anno.


----------



## Alex (26 Febbraio 2017)

ottimi 3 punti


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Pagherei per giocarle tutte così e vincere. Contro Samp e Napoli abbiamo fatto due partitoni e abbiam portato a casa 0 punti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Godo come un cane


----------



## Kaw (26 Febbraio 2017)

Abbastanza scandaloso...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Febbraio 2017)

partita oscena. Prevedibile visti i valori in campo, ma veramente uno spettacolo osceno. Che vergogna.


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Febbraio 2017)

E andiamo!


----------



## arcanum (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sarà stanco Suso, oggi comunque ha fatto bene, pazienza per i gol sprecati.

Onestamente pensavo che Abate stesse facendo il furbetto invece si è fatto male sul serio, onore a lui che è rimasto in campo a fare un pò di pressing alto (cosa che Bacca spesso fa poco e male). 

Sto Sassuolo aveva abbastanza rotto le scatole! 6 punti rubacchiati in due partite e muti!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> partita oscena. Prevedibile visti i valori in campo, ma veramente uno spettacolo osceno. Che vergogna.


Chi se ne frega, l'importante era vincere, soprattutto contro quei maledetti.
Poi da Settembre (speriamo) terremo in considerazione anche il gioco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Febbraio 2017)

Sassuolo contro di noi sempre in tenuta da guerra, maledetti

Partita folle, vincerla è stato fondamentale


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tre punti di platino, come si suol dire.
Contro questi luridi del Sassuolo hanno tutt'altro sapore.
Contro quel maledetto interista scorretto di Berardi sono miele.
Con tutte le decisioni a nostro favore di Calvarese, ambrosia.
Peccato abbia vinto l'Atalanta e pure la Lazio.

Quanto alla partita, una pena. E in contropiede potevamo stare anche sul 2 o 3 a 0. Se Suso avesse imbroccato quei maladetti tiri a giro, sarebbe stata goduria piena.
Intanto, rodano a Sassuolo e roda Ambrosini. Dopo questo commento, gli auguro tutte le disgrazie professionali di questo mondo.
Spero che il nuovo Milan ti faccia rimangiare tutta la m**** che ci stai tirando addosso.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Febbraio 2017)

A parte donnarumma è difficile intravedere futuro per qualcun altro. Auguri ai cinesi, qui c'è un sacco di soldi da spendere. 
Servono 3 centrocampisti , 2 terzini, un difensore centrale e un attaccante con i fondamentali.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 6
Zapata 6
Paletta 6
Vangioni 5
Sosa 6 col pallone 7 senza 5
Bertolacci 5
Kucka 6 Pasalic 6
Suso 6
Deulofeu 7
Bacca 5 Ocampos 6

Ps. Basta di questi arbitri!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Questa volta errori arbitrali a nostro favore e percio godo dopo partite di pesci in faccia, ma il livello arbitrale in Italia e ridicolo. Un sport cosi importante non puo ignorare la tecnologia e continuare come se fosse un campo amatoriale con il solo arbitro(e ormai la tecnologia per la linea di porta). Le decisioni sbagliate ormai condizionano ogni maledetta partita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Zapata migliore in campo.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Questa volta errori arbitrali a nostro favore e percio godo dopo partite di pesci in faccia, ma il livello arbitrale in Italia e ridicolo. Un sport cosi importante non puo ignorare la tecnologia e continuare come se fosse un campo amatoriale con il solo arbitro(e ormai la tecnologia per la linea di porta). Le decisioni sbagliate ormai condizionano ogni maledetta partita.



Ok, però c'è troppa pressione. E' logico che più sono criticati più sbagliano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chi se ne frega, l'importante era vincere, soprattutto contro quei maledetti.
> Poi da Settembre (speriamo) terremo in considerazione anche il gioco.



si ok , ma ogni tanto mi piacerebbe vedere la mia squadra giocare anche a calcio. Oggi di calcio non c'è stato nulla. Apoteosi il rigore osceno di Bacca.


----------



## cremone (26 Febbraio 2017)

Tutti almeno 6 tranne Bacca e Abate


----------



## markjordan (26 Febbraio 2017)

buona trasferta
ne potevamo fare 6
donnarumma inoperoso


----------



## Pit96 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vittoria importante. Avanti così, vincendo. 
Il secondo tempo è stato orribile come quello con la fiorentina, ma poco importa. Basta portare a casa i tre punti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vittoria fondamentale..
Peccato anche la Lazio abbia vinto !


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Abate impazzito con il medico ahahahah


 il medico gli copre con la mano l occhio buono e gli chiede se ci vede con l altro, visibilmente chiuso lol


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ambrosini in lacrime scende negli spogliatoi a consolare berardi


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Febbraio 2017)

non c'è spazio per il bel gioco, servono i 3 punti in tutte le partite.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Zapata oggi molto bene, stranamente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> il medico gli copre con la mano l occhio buono e gli chiede se ci vede con l altro, visibilmente chiuso lol



Si, scena epica


----------



## markjordan (26 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ok , ma ogni tanto mi piacerebbe vedere la mia squadra giocare anche a calcio. Oggi di calcio non c'è stato nulla. Apoteosi il rigore osceno di Bacca.


se nulla sono 10 occasioni da gol nitide io firmo questo nulla ogni trasferta , il portiere ha fatto 4 interventi decisivi , donnarumma nessuno


----------



## sabato (26 Febbraio 2017)

Santo Zapata!!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Stanno già rosicando sti cagnacci... Bene, bene molto bene.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Febbraio 2017)

Partita oscena ma tre punti fondamentali contro gli odiosi neriverdi,per oggi bene così.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Bella roba sky sport, mai vista una moviola così accurata


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Si salvano Gigio, Zapata e Suso.

Peggiori Bacca ed Abate.

Arbitro: voto 10


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

finito il bel gioco e arrivano i punti.... da noi ormai il bel gioco non è compatibile con la vittoria.


----------



## J&B (26 Febbraio 2017)

il Sassuolo meritava il pareggio


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Febbraio 2017)

Finalmente si vince a Reggio Emilia

Donnarumma 6,5
Vangioni 6,5
Zapata 7
Paletta 6,5
Abate 5
Sosa 6,5
Bertolacci 5
Kucka 5,5
Suso 5,5
Deulofeu 7
Bacca 6 non riesco a dargli di più ragazzi, forse è anche troppo

Pasalic 6
Ocampos 6,5 entrato benissimo in campo, bene
Poli s.v.


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che goduria battere il Sassuolo così.


----------



## koti (26 Febbraio 2017)

Vincere con questi furti (contro il Sassuolo) è ancora più bello.

Hype per i piagnistei di Squinzi e Di Francesco.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Bella roba sky sport, mai vista una moviola così accurata



Anche a Rai Italia, che bello, lo fanno proprio bene il loro lavoro sti maledetti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Megamoviolone a Scai per sottolineare i favori avuti dal Milan.

Sto seriamente pensando di disdire l'abbonamento.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Febbraio 2017)

vincere così con loro fa godere tanto....


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci intorno: quando siamo belli perdiamo, quando siamo brutti e cattivi vinciamo.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Pagherei per giocarle tutte così e vincere. Contro Samp e Napoli abbiamo fatto due partitoni e abbiam portato a casa 0 punti.


"Tattica" valida solo per quest anno, nessuna squadra o quasi ha mai vinto non-giocando


----------



## sette (26 Febbraio 2017)

mancano 12 giornate

pronostico 6 vittorie, 3 pareggi, 3 sconfitte, quota finale 68 punti


----------



## koti (26 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Pagherei per giocarle tutte così e vincere. Contro Samp e Napoli abbiamo fatto due partitoni e abbiam portato a casa 0 punti.


*


----------



## markjordan (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> "Tattica" valida solo per quest anno, nessuna squadra o quasi ha mai vinto non-giocando


spiegatemi il non giocando come si concilia con 10 palle gol a zero


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Finalmente si vince a Reggio Emilia
> 
> Donnarumma 6,5
> Vangioni 6,5
> ...



vangioni 6.5?????


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> spiegatemi il non giocando come si concilia con 10 palle gol a zero


 sotto di un gol quelli si riversano in avanti. L ultima occasione a tempo scaduto nasce solo dallo sbilanciamento dell avversario. Poi che il Milan abbia i giocatori per far male questo è chiaro, Suso è forte per esempio. Ma il Milan nel secondo tempo ha buttato via una quantità impressionante di palloni, non hanno mai evaso o resistito al pressing. Se questo di oggi ti è sembrato un gioco di alto livello ti accontenti di poco


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> vangioni 6.5?????


 Ma anche Deulofeu 7 è assurdo


----------



## markjordan (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> sotto di un gol quelli si riversano in avanti. L ultima occasione a tempo scaduto nasce solo dallo sbilanciamento dell avversario. Poi che il Milan abbia i giocatori per far male questo è chiaro, Suso è forte per esempio. Ma il Milan nel secondo tempo ha buttato via una quantità impressionante di palloni, non hanno mai evaso o resistito al pressing. Se questo di oggi ti è sembrato un gioco di alto livello ti accontenti di poco


no aspe , il gioco non c'e'
ma il primo tempo e' dominato , il secondo un loro pressing sterile e noi ci siamo mangiati 4-5 gol

io certi giudizi li accetto in certe partite dove salvi azioni da gol e vinci con l'unico tiro , qui e' il contrario


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che goduria

Grande Vincenzo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2017)

Brutta partita, tanti errori e pochissima qualità.
Il nostro centrocampo oggi non mi è piaciuto.
Ma sono felicissimo per la vittoria, per il tabù sassuolo sfatato e per berardi che mi sta giusto un poco sulle scatole.
Ma giusto un poco eh!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Io non capisco come si faccia ad essere contenti di questo scempio, ma apprezzo la determinazione dei nostri. Era una partita difficile.


----------



## markjordan (26 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come si faccia ad essere contenti di questo scempio, ma apprezzo la determinazione dei nostri. Era una partita difficile.


se ti riferisci a me , io son contento x la vittoria
e se avessimo ogni partita le stesse occasioni saremmo in lotta x i primi 3 posti

pretendere gioco con questa squadra e' folle , possiamo solo giocare di rimessa


----------



## wfiesso (26 Febbraio 2017)

Mi spiace solo abbiano annullato il gol a Bacca, avrei voluto vederli rosicare ancor di più sti pezzenti


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se ti riferisci a me , io son contento x la vittoria
> e se avessimo ogni partita le stesse occasioni saremmo in lotta x i primi 3 posti
> 
> pretendere gioco con questa squadra e' folle , possiamo solo giocare di rimessa



No no, parlavo in generale altre per le altre partite.

Non sono d'accordo con te quando dici che abbiamo avuto molte occasioni, ne abbiamo avute un paio (Suso e Zapata), più la seconda di Suso ma a partita finita.

Per il resto ci hanno aggredito troppo, fisicamente siamo calati di brutto rispetto al primo tempo.


----------



## sabato (26 Febbraio 2017)

Doppio tocco di Bacca involontario.
Gol regolare?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Febbraio 2017)

Quanto è ridicolo di francesco, invoca addirittura il rigore per mano di Sosa Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Doctore (26 Febbraio 2017)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh come godoooo...Allenatore perfertto per l inter!!!


----------



## martinmilan (26 Febbraio 2017)

mi sembra assurdo che vincano tutte...se c è qualcosa che può andare storta a noi ci va storta...colpa di quella cravatta gialla porta jella..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2017)

sabato ha scritto:


> Doppio tocco di Bacca involontario.
> Gol regolare?



No. Per regolamento è fallo. Quindi nel momento del doppio tocco l'arbitro doveva fischiare e dar punizione per il Sassuolo.


----------



## sheva90 (26 Febbraio 2017)

10 punti nelle ultime 4, giocandole tutte da cani. 
Il calcio è strano.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> No. Per regolamento è fallo. Quindi nel momento del doppio tocco l'arbitro doveva fischiare e dar punizione per il Sassuolo.



il rigore doveva essere ribattuto perché acerbi era dentro l'area


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Prestazione atroce. A sto punto però contano solo i 3 punti. In un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque questi qua perdono giocando male contro altre squadre più deboli, e contro di noi fanno sempre la partita da fenomeni.

Si scansano solo con altri.


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Prestazione atroce. A sto punto però contano solo i 3 punti. In un modo o nell'altro.



Abbiamo anche sbagliato delle occasioni clamorose, come nei primissimi minuti con Kucka e nel secondo tempo con Suso.


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Megamoviolone a Scai per sottolineare i favori avuti dal Milan.
> 
> Sto seriamente pensando di disdire l'abbonamento.



Anche per questo è ancora più godurioso vincere così.


----------



## IDRIVE (26 Febbraio 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> no aspe , il gioco non c'e'
> ma il primo tempo e' dominato , il secondo un loro pressing sterile e noi ci siamo mangiati 4-5 gol
> 
> io certi giudizi li accetto in certe partite dove salvi azioni da gol e vinci con l'unico tiro , qui e' il contrario


Completamente d'accordo. Anche nel primo tempo meritavamo di essere sul 2-0, che avremmo fatto nel secondo tempo se Bacca non fosse stato fermato per quel fuorigioco inesistente (lo ricordo così, perchè Di Francesco, forse troppo impegnato a vedere i 17 rigori a loro favore, ha elegantemente sorvolato sull'episodio). Loro hanno battuto 14 calci d'angolo e non ci hanno mai impensierito. Tra l'altro non capisco quando Di Francesco (ripeto, forse troppo impegnato a commentare solo gli episodi che gli fanno comodo) parla di "Grandissima prestazione della mia squadra dal punto di vista della manovra e del gioco." Mah...


----------



## Doctore (26 Febbraio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo. Anche nel primo tempo meritavamo di essere sul 2-0, che avremmo fatto nel secondo tempo se Bacca non fosse stato fermato per quel fuorigioco inesistente (lo ricordo così, perchè Di Francesco, forse troppo impegnato a vedere i 17 rigori a loro favore, ha elegantemente sorvolato sull'episodio). Loro hanno battuto 14 calci d'angolo e non ci hanno mai impensierito. *Tra l'altro non capisco quando Di Francesco (ripeto, forse troppo impegnato a commentare solo gli episodi che gli fanno comodo) parla di "Grandissima prestazione della mia squadra dal punto di vista della manovra e del gioco." Mah...*


evidente che è una squadra in declino ma è meglio parlare dei rigori contro


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non capisco veramente perchè Sosa e Bertolacci siano calati così drasticamente tra il primo ed il secondo tempo. Anche qui per me è il solito discorso di testa: quando la partita si fa dura e gli avversari pressano loro escono di scena.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Godo tantissimo per berardi e per aver vinto in questo modo. Ciao Ambrosini. Ti stimavo tanto ma per come ti sei ridotto mi ricorderò di Montolivo 100 volte meglio che di te.


----------



## Black (26 Febbraio 2017)

non l'ho vista, ma è uno scandalo leggere tutta l'attenzione che stanno dando a questo fatto del rigore di Bacca. Tralasciando il fatto che Acerbi era in area ed era comunque da ripetere, perchè dopo Udine non c'è stato questo polverone mediatico? e con la Lazio il rigore su Abate? in casa con la Samp il rigore su Bacca? i rossi a Bologna? Obi da buttar fuori a Torino?
scandaloso!

comunque godo per il Sassuolo, più si arrabbiano e più ci fanno godere


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Febbraio 2017)

Non mi importa come è arrivata questa vittoria, l'importante è che sia arrivata. Grandioso, 6 punti contro quei rosiconi.


----------



## Doctore (26 Febbraio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> non l'ho vista, ma è uno scandalo leggere tutta l'attenzione che stanno dando a questo fatto del rigore di Bacca. Tralasciando il fatto che Acerbi era in area ed era comunque da ripetere, perchè dopo Udine non c'è stato questo polverone mediatico? e con la Lazio il rigore su Abate? in casa con la Samp il rigore su Bacca? i rossi a Bologna? Obi da buttar fuori a Torino?
> scandaloso!
> 
> comunque godo per il Sassuolo, più si arrabbiano e più ci fanno godere



This


----------



## Doctore (26 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo per berardi e per aver vinto in questo modo. *Ciao Ambrosini. Ti stimavo tanto ma per come ti sei ridotto mi ricorderò di Montolivo 100 volte meglio che di te*.


triste verità


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> vangioni 6.5?????



Non mi è dispiaciuto tantissimo


----------



## Luca_Taz (27 Febbraio 2017)

Faccio un piccolo report della partita vista in curva ieri pomeriggio:

Noi nel primo tempo dovevamo chiuderla subito col 2 gol prima del the caldo,li abbiamo schiacciati e rigore a parte con Kukca un po dormiente non abbiamo mai rischiato. Il rigore di bacca visto in diretta sembrava solo stato un colpo di "fortuna/sfortuna".
il Sassuolo molto meglio di noi nel 2 che siamo calati vistosamente,infatti c'è stato da soffrire non poco.

Vangioni ha ANNULLATO berardi,spero che Mr Mattia Personalita De Sciglio abbia preso appunti in panchina,tecnicamente arriva dove arriva ma compensa tutto con grinta,corsa e posizione.
Tutto il Sassuolo è meglio che si iscriva al Super 10 di rugby se devono passare i campionati a picchiare e a non giocare cosi.
Lo stesso Berardi (odiatissimo e fischiatissimo per tutta la partita) andava espulso perchè dopo la prima ammonizione nel resto della partita avrà commesso almeno 10 falli,non brutti e cattivi, ma il fallo reiterato è stato tolto del regolamento?
Godo immensamente per Di Francesco.........ma non capite nemmeno quanto!!!!

Ultimo pensiero per Gigio che piu volte, tra riscaldamento e al rientro in campo nel 2 tempo, si è battuto il pugno sul cuore.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2017)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Faccio un piccolo report della partita vista in curva ieri pomeriggio:
> 
> Noi nel primo tempo dovevamo chiuderla subito col 2 gol prima del the caldo,li abbiamo schiacciati e rigore a parte con Kukca un po dormiente non abbiamo mai rischiato. Il rigore di bacca visto in diretta sembrava solo stato un colpo di "fortuna/sfortuna".
> il Sassuolo molto meglio di noi nel 2 che siamo calati vistosamente,infatti c'è stato da soffrire non poco.
> ...


----------

